# Did uber just threaten me? Confused.



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

*Confidential to be opened by addressee only*

Attn: (my name was here but obviously not putting my real name here since it os a public forum)

*Notice to consumer of request of consumer report*

"Dear (Qowpel,)

The purpose of this email is to notify you, the consumer, that Checkr, Inc., a consumer reporting agency, is currently reporting public record information that may be adverse about you to Uber, 1455 Market Street Suite 400, San Francisco, CA.

This notice is not an indication of Uber's decision regarding your application status.

Your background check is still being processed. A Checkr representative can address any questions or concerns you have regarding the contents of your report as soon as it is complete.

You can check the status of your background check at https://checkr.com/applicant.

Sincerely,

Checkr, Inc."

This email, in the first paragraph, makes it sound like there is some type of pending accusation or complaint against me. Can anyone not joke around and actually give some input? I have no criminal record and have never been arrested nor do I involve myself in crime or misconduct. I don't know, this email when it says,

"The purpose of this email is to notify you, the consumer, that Checkr, Inc., a consumer reporting agency, is currently reporting public record information that may be adverse about you to Uber, 1455 Market Street Suite 400, San Francisco, CA.", made me nervous since it sounds like someone has reported adverse public info about me to uber. What the heck?!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone care to sort of elaborate on this a bit. I am still not quite understanding.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

The reporting agency is letting you know that Uber has asked for a background check, and the info they sent to Uber does not look good for your future with Uber.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You did something with your credit maybe? who knows or cares, you aren't driving for uber, consider it a blessing.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Dear addressee, Something big is about to go down and it's regarding you. We will be available to answer any relevant questions you may have just as soon as this event has passed. Have a nice day!


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You did something with your credit maybe? who knows or cares, you aren't driving for uber, consider it a blessing.


No I have been driving for almost two years (April marks two years for me) and my account is still active.



Qowpel said:


> No I have been driving for almost two years (April marks two years for me) and my account is still active.


Also thanks for the input!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

People with he same name or the person who stole you SS number may have something to do with it.


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Found this thread... from another user, labeled "worried about background check"

"So,I have been waiting on the background check to be finished. I have just received this email from checkr Has anyone received this notice and got accepted? Also, when looking at my uber dashboard, I've got a checkmark next to 'background check'. Does this checkmark get put there only if you pass, or once the background check starts?

"The purpose of this email is to notify you that Checkr, Inc., a consumer reporting agency, is reporting criminal or other public record information that may be adverse about you to Uber.

This notice is not an indication of Uber's decision regarding your application status.

Your background check is still being processed. A Checkr representative canaddress any questions or concerns you have regarding the contents of your report as soon as it is complete.

Uber will reach out to you once they havereviewed your finalized report."

(This is essentially the same email I had sent to me, likely a bit different due to the thread being two Years ago)

The reply from another uberpeople.net user was this:

"Everyone gets the same e-mail.

It is just a notice required by federal law that lets you know that information is being made available to a third-party."


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

When you authorized the background check, there was a box that you checked to notify you when a background check was done. That's all this is. Don't worry about it yet. 

You are entitled to a copy of your background check report (at least in California you are) so follow up with the company and get that report for your own piece of mind.


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Any more input?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Wording is typical. It doesn’t mean they have anything adverse or there is anything adverse in your record.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Anyone care to sort of elaborate on this a bit. I am still not quite understanding.


It's required by law that Checkr informs you that they are reporting negative information to an entity that you permitted Checkr to do so. It's a very common procedure.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

2 thoughts:

1. Checkr is trying to sell you something. You get worried, contact them, and pay for a premium package in order to see what they have on you. Common sales trick. 

2. It is an email generated by a bot, sent to everyone. Perhaps the "adverse" info is a speeding ticket on your record from 9 years ago. They don't know what criteria Uber will hold against you, so they are letting you know that "something" negative is on your report.

Truth is, if there was something dramatic on your report, you already know what it is. Don't worry about it otherwise. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Qowpel said:


> *Confidential to be opened by addressee only*
> 
> Attn: (my name was here but obviously not putting my real name here since it os a public forum)
> 
> ...


Did you do anything last year that would be negative?


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

You mean like a ticket? If so I did get a ticket but paid it off quickly


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

driving Uber is like waiting tables... make enought to keep you but hate yo life forever


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Qowpel said:


> You mean like a ticket? If so I did get a ticket but paid it off quickly


Paid it off.... So you were found guilty or pleaded no lo contendere, which has the same effect as guilty.


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Paid it off.... So you were found guilty or pleaded no lo contendere, which has the same effect as guilty.


Oh I see


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Whatever they found, both negative and positive has to be reported to Uber.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Qowpel said:


> *Confidential to be opened by addressee only*
> 
> Attn: (my name was here but obviously not putting my real name here since it os a public forum)
> 
> ...


It sounds like a legal shmegal way merely to let you know your background is being checked out.

The term "may" is used in a strict legal sense, not implying that it's likely or for you to expect anything to happen.

In other words, it's a routine notice your background is being checked. That's what it looks like to me.

That's all I got from it.


----------



## CHETinWI (Feb 2, 2018)

Qowpel said:


> Anyone care to sort of elaborate on this a bit. I am still not quite understanding.


I had the same thing happen. It was a pain to resolve. In my case, they said my Arizona driver's license was suspended, however it wasn't. I had recently moved to Wisconsin and got a WI license which apparently deactivated my AZ license which somehow was shown as suspended.

I would research outstanding parking and traffic citations to see if they impacted your DL or car's registration.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You know how you check the "send me a copy" thing about U/L background checks... but they never do??

Apparently somebody has been hounding them about it, so it seems now they at least warn you if they flag something... but still don't tell you what.

Cute.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Actually... They are letting you know that you are going to be receiving a subpoena to testify against the Clintons... Which also means that you will be commuting "suicide" soon by shooting yourself in the back of the head ...twice...


----------

